# Custom barnett black widow



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

After my black widow's wrist brace decided to die on me I took her apart switched brace around after cutting off the brace and chamfering the prong ends with my lansky world legal (awesome knife) I also carved a notch in the Base and have fitted a wrist band so slingshot can hang from wrist

The prongs give some forward weight and seem to reduce shake allot and the wrist strap is pretty convenient and looks as though it's part of the slingshot

It's better now than was before lol

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I think wll needs to pop in here and post some of what he does to these slings.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Chris,

That's pretty cool, man. I have a Black Widow too, and I really like the thing. Had to replace the standard pouch for my liking. The one on mine was big enough to hold a baseball! It sure is a whole lot more sensibly designed and compact than some of Barnetts other ideas. The flip idea is cool. Kinda' like a folding stabilizer, eh. I had folding slingshots when I was a kid, and that's what kids wanted way back then. Not the standard natural fork, or even the manufactured wooden designs. If you had one of those, the other kids thought your family was "poor". Ha ha, that was back in the late 60's when I was about 10 years old, so that gives you an idea of how old my carcase is. I still have an old Marksman brand "Starship", and it is still in good workin order. Thanks for sharing.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody,

Steve aka Slingshot Silas

:woot: :woot:


----------

